# Very sad news.



## outside! (Mar 2, 2022)

Extremely sad news. Katie Meyers has passed away at age 22. My deepest sincerest condolences to her family.


----------



## Woobie06 (Mar 3, 2022)

For those that want to help her amazing family:

Katie Meyer Memorial Fund


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Mar 3, 2022)

I am so heartbroken. I left this board after my DD (a GK) moved on to college.  I was prompted to check in here  after hearing this news yesterday because I remember there were discussions about her PK saves in the 2019 championship game.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong (someone please correct me) but wasn't there some heckling or something during that match?  Regardless, I was impressed then by her talent and toughness.   Thank you Woobie for sharing the link.  Best wishes for all those still on (and supporting those playing) the pitch.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 3, 2022)

Where did she play club at? This is very sad.


----------



## Dargle (Mar 3, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Where did she play club at? This is very sad.


Real SoCal (and Eagles at an earlier point I think)


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 4, 2022)

My daughter is a keeper, she likely played her last soccer game last night.  I watched the NC Stanford PK shootout with Katie Meyers, and damn if someone isn't cutting onions.  Very sad.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 4, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My daughter is a keeper, she likely played her last soccer game last night.  I watched the NC Stanford PK shootout with Katie Meyers, and damn if someone isn't cutting onions.  Very sad.


How so? She’s an 05 right?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 4, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> How so? She’s an 05 right?


Yes, 05.  Done with club and essentially graduating early.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 4, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Yes, 05.  Done with club and essentially graduating early.


Wow! Not trying to pry but interested in what the plan is after graduating which I assume is this June?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 4, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Wow! Not trying to pry but interested in what the plan is after graduating which I assume is this June?


I will send you a private message.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Mar 7, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My daughter is a keeper, she likely played her last soccer game last night.  I watched the NC Stanford PK shootout with Katie Meyers, and damn if someone isn't cutting onions.  Very sad.


I remember sharing many posts with you a couple years ago when my 02 GK was debating quitting.  She committed to a D1 school as freshman and that school revoked her verbal during Covid (spring of Jr. year).  She chose not to pursue college soccer and ended up at a wonderful college and is killing it there in all aspects.  There is life after soccer.  She was going to play club but is focusing her first year on academic and social life (sorority is very time consuming ) and healing (she has 2 torn labrums in her hips due to diving and repetitive injury).  She also really struggled with the mental and physical demands of games so taking a break was the right decision for her.  She really misses soccer and wants to play club next year but we will see.  It's so hard as a parent seeing the 'last' of anything.  The one thing I've learned in retrospect is to trust her instincts - she knew where she would find her joy, and she will always love soccer and be involved in some way.  I have a feeling your DD will be the same - she is a keeper whether she is on the pitch or not.  Great job to you for being her support and rock during her awesome soccer career.  It's not over, it's just different.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 7, 2022)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> I remember sharing many posts with you a couple years ago when my 02 GK was debating quitting.  She committed to a D1 school as freshman and that school revoked her verbal during Covid (spring of Jr. year).  She chose not to pursue college soccer and ended up at a wonderful college and is killing it there in all aspects.  There is life after soccer.  She was going to play club but is focusing her first year on academic and social life (sorority is very time consuming ) and healing (she has 2 torn labrums in her hips due to diving and repetitive injury).  She also really struggled with the mental and physical demands of games so taking a break was the right decision for her.  She really misses soccer and wants to play club next year but we will see.  It's so hard as a parent seeing the 'last' of anything.  The one thing I've learned in retrospect is to trust her instincts - she knew where she would find her joy, and she will always love soccer and be involved in some way.  I have a feeling your DD will be the same - she is a keeper whether she is on the pitch or not.  Great job to you for being her support and rock during her awesome soccer career.  It's not over, it's just different.


I am a little sad that my DD is not playing soccer any longer.  I knew this as coming and am OK with her decision.  

Watching Katie and seeing her personality during PKs, and knowing she is no longer with us, just hit me.  Hard.


----------



## outside! (Mar 8, 2022)

Dargle said:


> Real SoCal (and Eagles at an earlier point I think)


Yes, Katie played for Eagles then RSC. Her father was one of the classiest forum posters over the years. Heartbreaking doesn't begin to describe what happened. Katie was always a GK that stood out and played with heart.


----------



## Red card (Mar 9, 2022)

That has to be the most heart breaking thing that can happen  so sad for all her family and friends.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 9, 2022)

outside! said:


> Yes, Katie played for Eagles then RSC. Her father was one of the classiest forum posters over the years. Heartbreaking doesn't begin to describe what happened. Katie was always a GK that stood out and played with heart.


I had a feeling he might have posted on here.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 9, 2022)

outside! said:


> Her father was one of the classiest forum posters over the years.





Dominic said:


> I had a feeling he might have posted on here.


Katie's mother was also on the forums and was very supportive of everyone on here. My youngest daughter, goalkeeper, had the opportunity to play with Katie's sister at Surf Thanksgiving. The opportunity was facilitated by Mrs. Meyers, as she and her husband were so supportive of the SoCal soccer community and always had kinds words and great advice to share as Katie navigated the scene before many of our girls did.

Although the older forum had spaces to be toxic with one another, I don't recall a single time where either one of them partook in anything but classy interactions with all, Veterans and Newbies alike. We need more people like their family, my heart goes out to them and this really hit home as similar to @MyDaughtersAKeeper , my youngest daughter quit the game her HS Freshman year after undergoing some challenges with mental and emotional strain. The experience she went through was a combination of an abusive environment and exasperated by her need to overcome situations that weren't of her own doing. We were fortunate that she cried for help and we were able to get her that help, but it wasn't easy, and still isn't, but the shadows no longer hover over her and she has new perspective, tools, and a support system to help with those situations that life will undoubtedly put before her again.


----------



## outside! (Jun 1, 2022)

Katie's family have started a change.org petition called Katie's Save to set up a program to help connect young adults that may be facing challenges with support. If I could figure out a way to post a link with my phone I would. Can someone at a computer post a link so the forum can easily find it?


----------



## outside! (Jun 1, 2022)

www.katiessave.org
Is the web address.


----------

